# Demolition Desserts



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Demolition Desserts by Elizabeth Falkner and Ann Krueger Spivack Photographed by Frankie Frankeny Illustrated by Ryan Falkner

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I bought it was not wholly impressed, I will probably re-gift it for the holidays, if you like brownies and cookies then this book is for you, I fail to see how E.F. has achieved celebrity status. Maybe I am being too harsh but as a pro pastry chef, the book was meh.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I found it fun and different than other books out there. 
When I shared it with my students ranging from 17 - 60 ish, they were impressed with the ideas presented being outside the box if you will. 

E.F is her own person by all means. :bounce:


----------

